# OT > Offtopic >  Katsomiasi elokuvia

## bussifriikki

Katsoin jälleen Scorsesen mastepiecen,
Mafiaveljet (Goodfellas)    5/5

----------


## bussifriikki

jatkan yksinpuheluani...

TV5:llä menee parhaillaan David Fincherin
Panic Room. 5/5

----------


## bussifriikki

Jälleen kerran kaksi tosi hyvää trilleriä.

Reunalla (Man on a ledge) 5/5
Jännä tarina ja hyvin toteutettu

Tähtäimessä (Target) 5/5

----------


## Palomaa

Katsoin tossa aiemmin parisen pätkää,

Toinen niistä oli Rajaton (Limitless) viime vuodelta, erittäin hyvä ja suosittelen sitä kaiken elokuva makuisille persoonille.

ja toinen oli toiseen otteeseen tuo uusi Ted, tältä vuodelta, menee vielä elokuvateattereissa, tätä suosittelen kans komedian ystäville ja Family Guyn seuraajille..  :Very Happy:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Katsoin tossa aiemmin parisen pätkää,
> 
> Toinen niistä oli Rajaton (Limitless) viime vuodelta, erittäin hyvä ja suosittelen sitä kaiken elokuva makuisille persoonille.
> 
> ja toinen oli toiseen otteeseen tuo uusi Ted, tältä vuodelta, menee vielä elokuvateattereissa, tätä suosittelen kans komedian ystäville ja Family Guyn seuraajille..


Joo, ton Tedin katsoin. Ihan hauska, tyypillistä Family Guy/Seth Macfarlane -huumoria. Rajattomankin näin silloin kun se meni leffassa, mutten enää oikein muista sitä.

Tuo Target - tähtäimessä on kyllä tosi hyvä leffa. Ja edelleen pitää otteessa, vaikka on jo vuodelta 85. Kannattaa vuokrata/ostaa jos tykkää vakoojatrillereistä ja jännityksestä.

----------


## Palomaa

> Tuo Target - tähtäimessä on kyllä tosi hyvä leffa. Ja edelleen pitää otteessa, vaikka on jo vuodelta 85. Kannattaa vuokrata/ostaa jos tykkää vakoojatrillereistä ja jännityksestä.


Otan ehdotuksen vastaan ja illalla pistän tuumasta toimeen.  :Wink:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Otan ehdotuksen vastaan ja illalla pistän tuumasta toimeen.


Hyvää leffailtaa sitten vaan  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Pimeyden ytimessä, Edge of Darkness
4-/5

Ihan jännä leffa. Tarina menee yhdessä kohtaa vähän ykkösvaihteella, mutta loppua kohden parantaa menoaan kuin sika juoksuaan. Mel Gibsonkin ihan siedettävä tässä.

----------


## JSL

Pari sukellusvenefilmiä on hyviä: 
das Boot (U-96) , josta on monta eri versiota tehty, itte nähny 2 erilaista, sit joku pidennetty minisarja versio. 
Crimson Tide (purppuravyöhyke)

----------


## bussifriikki

North by Northwest. 5/5

Hitchcockin erinomainen klassikko vuodelta 59. Ja remasteroitua bluray-kuvaa kelpasi katsoa.   :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Johnny English 2
4-/5

Parempi kuin ykkösosa

----------


## bussifriikki

127 tuntia
Hyvä tarina, mutta outo toteutus pudottaa pisteitä.
3/5

----------


## bussifriikki

Puhdistus 5++/5

Erinomaiset näyttelijäsuoritukset, hyvä ohjaus. Aika rankka mutta pirun hyvä.

----------


## zige94

Die Hard -leffat saavat täydet 5pistettä, tarviiko edes perustella?  :Wink: 

Unstoppable (elokuvassa kuljettaja ja konduktööri eivät jaksa kytkeä jarruletkuja kiinni ja päättävät lähteä siirtämään junaa. Huomaavat vaihteen olevan pielessä ja kuljettaja hyppää ohjaamosta ja "juoksee" (pullea mies) kääntämään vaihdetta. Ajokahva jää ajo-asentoon ja kuljettaja ei saa enään junaa kiinni. Tästä alkaa junan jahtaus).
Omasta mielestäni, ja näin junaharrastajana erinomainen leffa. Ansaitsee kyllä täydet 5/5 myös.

----------


## tlajunen

> Unstoppable 
> 
> --
> 
> Omasta mielestäni, ja näin junaharrastajana erinomainen leffa. Ansaitsee kyllä täydet 5/5 myös.


Tämä on varmasti jonkinasteista huumoria?  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Tämä on varmasti jonkinasteista huumoria?


Mitä nyt tiedän niin hän on tosissaan.  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Ihan kelpo toimintarainahan toi Unstoppable on, mutta itse antaisin 3+.

Pelon ilmapiiri (Domestic disturbance) 4+/5
Vähän pienimuotoisen tuntuinen ja jotenkin yksinkertainen juoni, mutta pysyy yhtenä suosikkileffoistani.

----------


## bussifriikki

Paholaisen lapsenvahti (The Guardin) *0-/5*
Eka luulin, että tämä on _Käsi joka kehtoa keinuttaa_ kaltainen trilleri, mutta paljastuikin kauhumysteerihömpäksi. Törkeää skeidaa.

----------


## Palomaa

Crank (2006)
Todella hyvä ja mukaansa vetävä toimintapätkä, kannattaa katsoa.

Crank 2: High Voltage (2009)
Samat sanat kuin ykkösestä, hyvä jatko-osa ekalle.

5/5

----------


## Nak

Eilen illalla telkkarista tuli Last Action Hero
Elokuvassa ei ollut mitään järkeä, mutta eipä sitä nauramatta voinut katsoa  :Smile: 

Unstoppable on minunkin mielestä ihan hyvä leffa. Vaikka siinä ei todellisuuspohjaa olisikaan on se ainakin hyvää viihdettä

----------


## bussifriikki

True lies 5/5
Hyvä toimintakomedia ja Arskakin oli kerrankin ihan siedettävä.

A Thousand Words 2/5
No joo.. Muutaman kerran naurahdin, mutta ei mikään erityisen hyvä. Pari sivuhahmoa erittäin turhia ja ärsyttäviä.

----------


## Albert

Illuusio matkustaa raitiovaunulla. La ilusión viaja en tranvía,       Meksiko,      1953. Ohjaus      Luis Buñuel (19001983).
Ratikkafilmi vailla vertaa.

----------


## bussifriikki

Vincent tahtoo merelle 3+/5
Saksalainen draamakomedia, ihan ookoo

Casino Royale 2-/5
Huono tarina, Craig on väärä mies Bondiksi, 00-statuksen alusta alkaminen on typerää, Moneypenny ja Q laitteineen puuttuvat, samoin Moore-Brosnan-tyyppinen veijarimaisuus loistaa poissaolollaan. Plääh.

----------


## bussifriikki

Vares: Pimeyden tango

Sarja on heikentynyt tasaista tahtia Pahuuden suudelmasta alkaen, joka minusta oli ihan hyvä. Pimeyden tango on kaikkea muuta. Tarina on yhtä hössöä, leffan pahis on naurettavan epäuskottava mörkö ja Lola Wallinkoski ei osaa näytellä. Eppu Salmisen ja sen toisen partahemmon hahmot ovat turhia ja dialogi ja kertojaääni on kirjakielimäistä ja tönkköä.

1/5

____
Hypnotisoija (Hypnotisören)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1556243/

Hyvä tarina, jännittävä loppukohtaus. Niin se on, että skanditrillerit ovat usein parempia kuin jenkkijännärit. 

5+/5
____
Shawshank redemption
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0111161/

Klassikko, mutta edelleen täyttä asiaa, vaikka olen tämän jo viidesti nähnyt. 

5-/5

____
Uhka (Ils)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0465203/

Ranskalainen trilleri, jossa myös kauhuelokuvan elementtejä. Pirun hyvä, piti jännityksen alusta loppuun. Ahdistavuutta lisäsi se, että tarina oli tosi. Kiemurtelin koko ajan sohvan reunalla henkeä pidätellen.

6/5

----------


## Nak

Eilen töllöstä tuli Pearl Harbor, tarina on hyvä, mutta vähän ennalta-arvattavissa. Erikoistehosteet onnistuneita 4/5

Mun mielestä Craig on paras Bond, pitäisi jaksaa mennä katsomaan se Skyfall. Onko kukaan vielä nähnyt?

----------


## Nak

Revolutionary Road 3+/5 Hieno tarina lähiöelämisen ja kaavoihin kangistumisen tuskasta ja unelmien romuttumisesta. Loppu meni mielestäni väärin, kun päähenkilö kuoli, eivätkä onnistuneet toteuttamaan haavettaan :S Kate Winslet on edelleen aika nätti  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palomaa

> Mun mielestä Craig on paras Bond, pitäisi jaksaa mennä katsomaan se Skyfall. Onko kukaan vielä nähnyt?


Itse henkilökohtaisesti en ole teknisistä syistä johtuen ehtinyt katsomaan kyseistä pätkää, mutta liian moni tuttuni jotka ovat nähneet Skyfallin, sanovat että on ainakin 10 kertaa parempi kuin edelliset Craigin tuotokset.

----------


## Nak

Suomen Marsalkka, se kohuttu Ylen tuotos. 3+/5 
Elokuvan alussa vanha herra alkaa kertomaan lapsille tarinaa Sotasankarista nimeltään Mannerheim. Nyt ymmärrän paremmin, miksi elokuvan Mannerheim onkin tumma, kun kyseessä on tarinnankerronnan yhteydessä syntyvästä mielikuvasta. Kuitenkin ihmettelen miksi elokuva on haluttu tehdä tummilla näyttelijöillä kun Suomi kuitenkin on tunnetusti suvaitsemattomuuden kehto  :Smile:  itseäni ei haittaa vaikka ihminen olisi sininen väriltään  :Wink: 
Huonoa elokuvassa on sen lyhyys n. 45min, ja asiat menevät tämän takia liian nopeasti ohi. Suosittelen kuitenkin

----------


## bussifriikki

Tappakaa Charley Varrick 4+/5

Rikostrilleri 70-luvun alkupuolelta. Vaikka ikää leffalla onkin jo, silti juoni pysyi kasassa ja jännitystä oli koko ajan.

----------


## zige94

> Itse henkilökohtaisesti en ole teknisistä syistä johtuen ehtinyt katsomaan kyseistä pätkää, mutta liian moni tuttuni jotka ovat nähneet Skyfallin, sanovat että on ainakin 10 kertaa parempi kuin edelliset Craigin tuotokset.


Skyfall on kyllä ehdottomasti katsomisen arvoinen. Ihan erilainen juonikuvio kuin aikasemmissa Bondeissa. Ei kyllä 12,50e tuntunu pahalta noin mainiosta leffasta.

----------


## Nak

Autot 5/5
Disneyn ja Pixarin mahtava elokuva  :Smile:  Sopii lapsille mutta myös aikuisille on sopivasti komiikkaa tarjolla. Piirroselokuva on silloin parhaillaan, kun siinä on sopiva annos "kaksimielisyyttä"  :Very Happy:  Disney-Pixar elokuvat ovat kyllä muutenkin todella hyviä

----------


## bussifriikki

> Revolutionary Road 3+/5 Hieno tarina lähiöelämisen ja kaavoihin kangistumisen tuskasta ja unelmien romuttumisesta. Loppu meni mielestäni väärin, kun päähenkilö kuoli, eivätkä onnistuneet toteuttamaan haavettaan :S Kate Winslet on edelleen aika nätti


Spoiler alert!  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

Tv 5:llä alkoi juuri nyt 21.00 elokuva Kaappaus Metrossa http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1111422/ Vaikuttaa ihan hyvältä Denzel Washington läpältä

----------


## Nak

Speed - Kuoleman kyydissä  :Laughing:  2/5 ihan hauska leffa, Sandra Bullock on ihan nätti  :Wink:  mutta vailla minkäänlaista todellisuuspohjaa  :Very Happy: 

Autot 2 3,5/5, leffa on taattua pixar laatua, hauska tarina mutta mielestäni ihan liian väkivaltainen aseineen jne. ollakseen lasten elokuva  :Sad:

----------


## Prompter

Tuli tuossa itsekin käytyä katsomassa Skyfall, ja on kyllä varsin erinomainen tuotos.

Minulle ensimmäisenä Bond-leffana tuo oli kyllä mukiinmenevä, mutta ihmiset olivat minulle siinä tuntemattomia. Monissa kohtauksissa en meinannut erottaa Bondia ja pahista toisistaan.
Taistelu- ja takaa-ajokohtaukset olivat mieleenpainuvia ja toimintaa täynnä, erikoisefektit olivat onnistuneita musiikin ja näyttelemisen arvosanan hipoessa taivaita. 
Eipä tuosta keksi pahaa sanottavaa.

*5/5* ja hyväksyntä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Speed - Kuoleman kyydissä  2/5 ihan hauska leffa, Sandra Bullock on ihan nätti  mutta vailla minkäänlaista todellisuuspohjaa


Häh? Speed on täydet viisi tähteä. Bussi-actionia parhaasta päästä  :Smile: 

Arbitrage - Keinottelua
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1764183/

Hyvä draamatrilleri, juoni on jännä ja mielenkiintoinen ja sekä Gere että Sarandon tekevät hienot roolisuoritukset. Ainakin pk-seudulle se menee vielä teattereissa, kannattaa käydä katsomassa.
5/5
___

The Lady
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1802197/

Elämäkertadraama Burman oppositioaktivisti Aung San Suu Kyistä. Erinomainen elokuva.
5/5
___

Old Dogs
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0976238/

Old Dogs on Travoltan ja ohjaajan edellistä yhteistyötä, Wild Hogsia paljon huonompi elokuva. Seth Greenin esittämä sivuhahmo on ärsyttävä ja juoni on kömpelö. Travoltan ja Williamsin ansiosta pariin kertaan naurahdin, mutta kaiken kaikkiaan aika heikko esitys. 
2/5

----------


## Nak

Skyfall 6/5 ehdottomasti paras Bond ikinä ja vahvistaa vain näkemystäni Daniel Craigista parhaana Bondina  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

> Skyfall 6/5 ehdottomasti paras Bond ikinä ja vahvistaa vain näkemystäni Daniel Craigista parhaana Bondina


Olen samaa mieltä kanssasi, tuo Skyfall oli erittäin mahtava, samaa rataa kun jatkavat...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nak

> Olen samaa mieltä kanssasi, tuo Skyfall oli erittäin mahtava, samaa rataa kun jatkavat...


Kävin tuon jo muutama päivä sitten katsomasssa, ja arki-iltanakin Ison Omenan kolmos sali, n. 90 paikkaa, oli suht täynnä. Eli on vieläkin suosittu vaikka on pyörinyt teattereissa aika kauan  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Psycho (vuoden 1998 re-make)

Ihan kelpo pieni leffa, ei lainkaan niin huono kuin olin arvosteluiden perusteella kuvitellut.

3,5/5

----------


## bussifriikki

Die Hard 5 (tai siis A Good Day to Die Hard)

Olipas surkea leffa. Elokuvasarjan ensimmäisissä osissa John McLane oli "tavallinen ihminen" joka haavoittui ja vuoti verta, nyt äijä hyppää kymmenennestä kerroksesta kadulle saamatta ainuttakaan naarmua. Lisäksi tietokone-efektit näyttävät halvoilta ja juoni menee naurettavan älyttömäksi. McLane mm. roikkuu helikopterissa kiinni olevan kuorma-auton nokassa ja hyppää sieltä noin 20 metriä viereiseen taloon.

Ohjaaja käyttää hidastusta liian paljon eri kohtauksissa, ja se menettää vaikutuksensa tehokeinona.

Räiskintä ja piekseminen on niin kovaäänistä, ettei päähenkilöiden puhetta meinaa kuulla kunnolla. Se on sinänsä hyvä asia, koska dialogi on todella elotonta ja tökeröä. Edes Willisin one-linerit eivät ole hyviä, ja jopa Yippie-ki-yay, motherfucker ei ollut mistään kotoisin. Willisillä ja McLanen pojalla ei tunnu olevan minkäänlaista kemiaa, sillä heidän väliset keskustelut ovat kuin puusta veistetyt.

Die Hard 5 on B-luokan räiskintä-action, joka rahastaa muinoin erinomaisen elokuvasarjan maineella. Onneksi kävin päivänäytöksessä, niin en tuhlannut kuutta euroa enempää. Kiitokset elokuva saa soundtrackista, joka ainakin yritti luoda diehardmaista tunnelmaa ja ennen muuta sen lyhyestä kestosta (n. 90 min). Enempää ei olisi jaksanutkaan katsoa.

1/5

----------


## Nak

Olen nähnyt tuosta Die Hard 5:stä vain trailerin ja mielestäni se vaikutti siinä ihan hyvältä. Arviosi jälkeen maltan odottaa sen näkemistä :S

Subilta tulee nyt Die Hard 2 ja mielestäni tämä on sitä perus Willis mättöä ja hyvää ajanviihdettä yliosumineen  :Very Happy:  Willis kuuluu suosikkinäyttelijöihin ja Harlinin ohjauksesta lisäpiste 4/5

Die Hard 3 on elokuvasarjan suosikki, toistaiseksi  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Olen nähnyt tuosta Die Hard 5:stä vain trailerin ja mielestäni se vaikutti siinä ihan hyvältä. Arviosi jälkeen maltan odottaa sen näkemistä :S


Heh, tsemppiä!  :Smile: 



> Subilta tulee nyt Die Hard 2 ja mielestäni tämä on sitä perus Willis mättöä ja hyvää ajanviihdettä yliosumineen  Willis kuuluu suosikkinäyttelijöihin ja Harlinin ohjauksesta lisäpiste 4/5
> 
> Die Hard 3 on elokuvasarjan suosikki, toistaiseksi


Die Hard 2 on oma suosikkini. Ykkösosa on ihan vieressä hopeasijalla. Kolmosessa ei mielestäni enää ollut sitä "diehardiutta" samalla tapaa kuin ensimmäisissä osissa. Kolmonen käsikirjoitettiinkin alun perin Tappava ase -elokuvasarjaa varten, ja sen huomaa. Willisin ja S.L.J:n yhteistyön leffassa voi hyvin kuvitella myös Danny Gloverin ja Mel Gibsonin välille.

Sitten neljäs osa menikin jo aika pahasti ööveriksi. Kohtaus, jossa McLane hyppää liikkuvan hävittäjän siivelle on merimailien päässä alkuperäisestä Nakatomi Towerin arkisankarista.

----------


## Nak

> Sitten neljäs osa menikin jo aika pahasti ööveriksi. Kohtaus, jossa McLane hyppää liikkuvan hävittäjän siivelle on merimailien päässä alkuperäisestä Nakatomi Towerin arkisankarista.


Samaa mieltä, elokuva oli aikanaan lievä pettymys kun sen näin. En oikeastaan edes muista mikä siinä on juonena, ja aina kohtaus minkä muista on se kun McClane ajaa rekalla hajoavaa siltaa tjsp..  :Very Happy:  Voisi melkein kaivella DVD-hyllyä ja katsoa sen jokupäivä  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo Allen

Nyt katsottu Die Hard 2. Enpä taida katsoa seuraavia osia, koska tämäkin jo romahti tasoltaan ykkösosasta niin paljon. Tässä oli enemmän komiikkaa kuin jännitystä. Lopun farssin kruunasi Sibeliuksen Finlandia.

Sen lisäksi leffassa on vähän lentämisestä tietävälle niin paljon virheitä, että ns. willing suspension of disbelief ei vain toimi. Tässä pahimmat:

- Käsikirjoittaja ei ole kuullut aluelennonjohdosta? WTF? Jos torni ei toimi, aluelennonjohto voi ohjata koneet ihan mihin haluaa.
- Jos lentokoneessa vain radio toimii, ei todellakaan ole mikään vaikea temppu saada siihen yhteyttä. Se onnistuu vaikka käsiradiolla.
- ILSiä ei voi uudelleenkalibroida tuolla tavalla. Liukupolun kulmaa varmaankin voisi muuttaa, mutta ILS osoittaa aina lähettimeen eli kiinteään pisteeseen maassa, teki mitä tahansa.
- Joka tapauksessa lentokoneessa on oma korkeusmittari. Tuohon aikaankin niistä tietääkseni löytyi GPWS eli maavaroitusjärjestelmä ja radiokorkeusmittari.
- Lentokone tulee laskuun, koska lentää enää lähinnä polttoaineen hajulla. Silti se menee valtavaksi tulipalloksi. Just.
- Pakosuunnitelma on lähteä 747:llä karkuun. Missä ovat ilmavoimien hävittäjät?
- Ja miksei niitä hävittäjiä ollut paikalla saman tien?

Ja ihan liikaa sarjatulta, eikä ammattilaiselta odotettuja tähdättyjä yksittäislaukauksia. SWAT-tiimi ampui huonommin kuin galaktisen imperiumin iskujoukot. Niillä kaikilla taisi olla myös punainen aluspaita.

----------


## Nak

> - Käsikirjoittaja ei ole kuullut aluelennonjohdosta? WTF? Jos torni ei toimi, aluelennonjohto voi ohjata koneet ihan mihin haluaa.


Kaikki lähimmät lentokentät oli suljettu lumimyrskyn vuoksi  :Laughing:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kaikki lähimmät lentokentät oli suljettu lumimyrskyn vuoksi


Niin, mutta kun ongelmana oli, että kentältä ei muka saada radioyhteyttä ollenkaan. Ei haittaa, aluelennonjohto voi sen tehdä. Ja sitä paitsi ne laskukierrokseen jääneetkin koneet olisi voinut ohjata ei-niin-lähimmille kentille. ILS-kentät tasolla Cat II-III eivät ihan heti Yhdysvaltojen länsirannikolta lopu. Ja eikö terroristiuhan alla olisi aika nopeasti saanut ne lähikentätkin auki? Ihan liian keinotekoista jännitysmomentin luontia.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Niin, mutta kun ongelmana oli, että kentältä ei muka saada radioyhteyttä ollenkaan.


Minusta erityisen huvittavaa oli, että tätä käsiradioiden toimivuutta ilmasta maahan ja päinvastoin vieläpä demonstroitiin leffassa, tosin pahisten puolelta.

----------


## tlajunen

Noin ylipäätään elokuvista (sekä dokumenttikanavien "dokumenteista" ja myös median uutisista) löytää räikeitä epätarkkuuksia ja suoranaisia virheellisyyksiä sellaisista aiheista, jotka itse tuntee hyvin. Seuraava oivallus syntyy siitä, että ymmärtää miten epätodennäköistä on se, että räikeät epätarkkuudet ja suoranaiset virheellisyydet kohdistuisivat sattumalta vain ja ainoastaan niihin aiheisiin, jotka itse tuntee hyvin.

Tämän oivallettuaan on edessä vain looginen johtopäätös: kaikki esitetyt tapahtumat ja asiat elokuvissa (sekä dokumenttikanavien "dokumenteissa" ja myös median uutisissa) sisältävät räikeitä epätarkkuuksia ja suoranaisia virheellisyyksiä.

Tautologia tarkoituksellinen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tämän oivallettuaan on edessä vain looginen johtopäätös: kaikki esitetyt tapahtumat ja asiat elokuvissa -- sisältävät räikeitä epätarkkuuksia ja suoranaisia virheellisyyksiä.


Jätin lainauksesta osan pois, koska en nyt jaksa levittää keskustelua koskemaan yleisesti ns. mediaa, koska se olisi vähän vaativampi aihe.

Mutta olet toki oikeassa, enkä ehkä painottanut tarpeeksi, että tämä oli juuri minun subjektiivinen kokemukseni, ja minun tämä niinkutsuttu willing suspension of disbelief kärsi tämän leffan kohdalla ihan liikaa. Jonkun muun varmaan ei, mutta minun kokemukseni se pilasi pahasti. Mutta toisaalta, ykkösosassa minusta oli vähemmän näitä aiheita. Yleisesti ottaen mitä high-techimmäksi leffat menevät, sitä helpompaa tuo minusta on.

[Yleisesti, ei tlajuselle:] Eli tuo termi willing suspension of disbelief siis tarkoittaa sitä, miten ihminen on valmis hyväksymään leffoissa, kirjallisuudessa tai missä tahansa fiktiossa epäuskottavuutta niin, ettei varsinaisesti usko sen olevan tottakaan, muttei huomioi epärealistisuutta. En ole nähnyt termin suomennosta, mutta suomeksi se on siis "tahdonalainen epäuskon keskeyttäminen", tai paremminkin "tietoinen epäuskon häirinnän unohtaminen".

Tähän on tietysti monia tekijöitä. Uskoisin, että jos leffa on hyvin tehty ja rakennettu jännittävästi, katsoja hyväksyy isompia asioita ilman epäuskon häiritsevää vaikutusta. Samoin jopa sekin saattaa vaikuttaa, katsooko leffaa pimeässä elokuvateatterissa vai kotona.

----------


## bussifriikki

Red Rock West

Oikein hyvä pienimuotoinen trilleri Wyomingin karuissa maisemissa. Juonikuvio on todella jännä ja nokkelasti rakennettu. Nicolas Cagekin on kelpo tyyppi tässä, vaikka hänen nykyelokuvansa ovat aika surkeita. Kannattaa ehdottomasti vaikka vuokrata.

5+

----------


## Joonas Pio

Elä ja anna toisten kuolla (Live and Let Die), eli Bond vuodelta 1973.

5/5

Minuun uppoaa Bond-leffat täysin, etenkin vanhat, ja omasta mielestäni Roger Moore on yksi parhaimmista Bondeista. Tämän(kin) Bond-elokuvan juoni on lisäksi kiinnostava ja hauska.  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Trapped (Ansassa)
4,5/5

Kelpo pieni trillerijännäri lapsia kaappaavasta koplasta. Charlize Theron ja Stuart Townsend, irlantilaisnäyttelijä jolla on surkein jenkkiaksentti ikinä, esittävät elokuvan hyvispariskuntaa jonka tytär kaapataan ja Keijo Pekoni on jälleen kerran konnan osassa. Kaikilta asiallinen roolisuoritus.

----------


## bussifriikki

Taking Lives

Meni tuollainen leffa äsken Avalla. En ole ennen kuullutkaan tuosta, mutta vaikutti kiinnostavalta ja päätin katsoa. Hyvä niin. Oikein jännä psykologinen trilleri, jonka juonenkäänteet ovat todella kiehtovia. Pääosissa Angelina Jolie, Ethan Hawke ja Kiefer Sutherland.

5/5

----------


## bussifriikki

Lincoln

Upea spektaakkeli. Hienot suoritukset kaikilta näyttelijöiltä ja ajankuvaan ja lavastuksiin oli panostettu. Eikä edes kahden ja puolen tunnin pituus tuntunut missään.

5+

----------


## bussifriikki

Lincolnista annoin 5+, niin *Argo*sta täytyy sitten antaa 6+. Juoni pitää mukana koko ajan ja loppukohtaus on tiivistunnelmaista jännitystä täynnä. Kaikki näyttelijäsuoritukset ovat erinomaisia. Affleck ansaitsi kyllä parhaan elokuvan Ossin. Vuoden paras elokuva. Ei, paras elokuva. Ikinä. Piste.

------

*Premium Rush.*

Juoni on ihan ok, visuaalinen toteutus on outo. Meh.

3-/5

----------


## bussifriikki

Laitetaanpa vähän eloa tähänkin ketjuun...

*Millerit*
Ihan hauska komedia, juoni kulki koko ajan ja hahmot olivat kaikki omalla tavallaan mukavia. Näyttelijöiden välinen kemia toimi.

_4/5_
__

*White House Down*
Heikko esitys, varsinkin jos on nähnyt varsin samanlaisen, äskettäin ilmestyneen, *Olympus Has Fallen*in. Juoni on jokseenkin asiallinen, mutta huonosti toteutetut tappelukohtaukset ja 90-luvulta lainatut visuaaliset efektit (helikopterit ja limusiinit ovat kuin jostain PlayStation 2 -pelistä) pilaavat kokonaisuuden. Tatumin ja Foxxin välinen huulenheitto on laimeaa ja toimintaelokuville tyypilliset onelinerit aiheuttavat lähinnä myötähäpeää. Sivuhahmojen letkautukset terroristeille ovat niin kaukaa haettuja, ettei välillä tiedä, katsooko trilleriä vai komediaa.

En osaa päättää annanko _3-/5 vai 2+/5_. Olympus sen sijaan on täyttä asiaa, 5/5.

----------


## Nak

Nelosella on tänä viikonloppuna lempinäyttelijöihini kuuluvan Nicolas Cagen elokuvia ja tänään tuli Bangkok Dangerous. Elokuvassa Cage esittää palkkamurhaajaa joka lähtee keikalle Bangkokiin ja jossa alkaakin toimimaan perussääntöjensä vastaisesti ihastuen naiseen ja opettaen alaiselleen taistelutekniikoita. Omantunnon kehittyessä hommat alkavat menemään käsilleen. 4-/5

Tähän samaan ketjuun voisin laittaa arvostelut parista sarjasta.
Ykköseltä alkoi kesällä Silta (Bron-Broen), Tanskalais-Ruotsalainen yhteistyösarja, jonka ensimmäisellä kaudella Juutinraumansillalta löytyy kahdessa osassa oleva ruumis, keskeltä valtioiden rajaa. Molempien maiden poliisien alkaessa tutkia murhaa, juttu kehkeytyy suureksi ja eräälle poliisille uskomattoman henkilökohtaiseksi. Kakkoskausi menee paraikaa ykkösellä sunnuntaisin n.Klo 22.00 ja sitä esitetään ensikertaa samassa tahdissa muiden pohjoismaiden kanssa. 5/5

Maikkarilla päättyi torstaina Broadchurch. Alussa pikkukylän rannalta löytyy kuollut poika jonka oletetaan hypänneen kallioilta alas, mutta tutkinnat osoittavat ettei asia ole niin yksioikoinen. Pienessä kylässä juttuja liikuu nopeasti ja yllättävän monella on selittämättömiä aukkoja alibissa. Loppujen lopuksi tekijä löytyy ehkä liiankin läheltä. 4/5

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tähän samaan ketjuun voisin laittaa arvostelut parista sarjasta.
> Ykköseltä alkoi kesällä Silta (Bron-Broen), Tanskalais-Ruotsalainen yhteistyösarja, jonka ensimmäisellä kaudella Juutinraumansillalta löytyy kahdessa osassa oleva ruumis, keskeltä valtioiden rajaa. Molempien maiden poliisien alkaessa tutkia murhaa, juttu kehkeytyy suureksi ja eräälle poliisille uskomattoman henkilökohtaiseksi. Kakkoskausi menee paraikaa ykkösellä sunnuntaisin n.Klo 22.00 ja sitä esitetään ensikertaa samassa tahdissa muiden pohjoismaiden kanssa. 5/5


Itsekin Siltaa katsoneena voin olla täysin samaa mieltä. Harvoin jään mitään televisiosarjaa näin aktiivisesti seuraamaan. Ja on sarja laajemmaltikin löydetty, ainakin jos katsoo miten laajalle se ja sen johdannaiset ovat levinneet.

----------


## bussifriikki

Revolutionary Road

Koskettava draama. Hienot roolisuoritukset sekä DiCapriolta että Winsletiltä.

5/5

----------


## Nak

UP - Kohti korkeuksia 5,5/5 
Äärimmäisen hieno ja koskettava tarina vanhasta miehestä joka puolisonsa menehdyttyä ymmärtää, että lähes kaikki unelmat jäivät toteuttamatta. Tarina etenee taattuun Disney/Pixar tyyliin, jolloin sopii kaikille ikään katsomatta.

----------


## Nak

Neloselta alkaa nyt laatuleffojen äiti; Hei, me lennetään! Varmat naurut vaikka olen nähnyt sen sata kertaa  :Very Happy:  5/5

----------


## Prompter

> Neloselta alkaa nyt laatuleffojen äiti; Hei, me lennetään! Varmat naurut vaikka olen nähnyt sen sata kertaa  5/5


Samaa mieltä minäkin, myös jatko-osista  :Very Happy:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Neloselta alkaa nyt laatuleffojen äiti; Hei, me lennetään! Varmat naurut vaikka olen nähnyt sen sata kertaa  5/5


Sama täällä  :Very Happy:  Huippuhauska edelleen, vaikka joka kohtauksen osaa tässä vaiheessa jo melkein ulkoa.

----------


## Albert

*Olin mies-sotamorsian*; komedia 1949.
O: Howard Hawks. N: Cary Grant, Ann Sheridan.
Tosi hauskan komedian lisäksi nähdään miltä Saksassa näytti sodan jälkeen.
On kaupungin sisäistä kenttärataa uudisrakennustöissä ym. Tosin ovat vilahduksia, mutta kertovat paljon.

----------


## Nak

Foxilta tulee näin sunnuntai iltaisin Suomen Vartijat sarjasta muutama jakso putkeen. Useassa jaksossa vartijoiden työtä seurataan Helsingin Rautatientorilla ja Elielinaukiolla yöaikaan. Jaksot on viime kesänä kuvattuja.

----------


## Albert

Ei elouva mutta dokumentti: Tåget på Sardinien http://arenan.yle.fi/tv/2059764 . Aika erilainen junajuttu!

----------


## bussifriikki

Captain Phillips

Jännitykseltään Argon tasoa oleva trilleri.

5/5

----------


## bussifriikki

Gravity

Huikea spektaakkeli, jonka erikoistehosteet ovat aivan huippuluokkaa. Käsikirjoitus ja Sandra Bullockin suoritus ovat loistavia, samoin kuvaus ja soundtrack. Oli oikea elämys nähdä tämä isolta valkokankaalta. Menkää katsomaan  :Smile: 

10+/5

----------


## Bussipoika

> Gravity
> 
> Huikea spektaakkeli, jonka erikoistehosteet ovat aivan huippuluokkaa. Käsikirjoitus ja Sandra Bullockin suoritus ovat loistavia, samoin kuvaus ja soundtrack. Oli oikea elämys nähdä tämä isolta valkokankaalta. Menkää katsomaan 
> 
> 10+/5


Samaa mieltä!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nak

Running man - Juokse tai kuole  2/5
Schwarzeneggerin pääosittama elokuva vuodelta -87 jossa ollaan vuodessa 2017 ja televisiossa pyörii huippusuosittu tosi-tv jossa rikolliset laitetaan radalle juoksemaan saalistajia karkuun, jotka ovat siellä tappaakseen. Harmiksi tulevaisuuden kuvittaminen on hyvinkin ontuvaa, jos en olisi ohjelmaoppaaata luntannut, en olisi keksinyt, että ovat olevinaan tulevaiauudessa. Ainoat pisteet tulevat Arskan mukana olosta. 

Sleepers - Katuvarpuset 4/5

Tositapahtumiin perustuva elokuva 60-luvun alamaailman rajoilla keikkuvista pojista, jotka silkkaa tyhmyyttään joutuvat poikakotiin. Poikakoti ei ole ihan niin puhtoinen paikka, kun päälle näyttää ja poikien aikuistuttua 80-luvun alussa, poikakotia ja sen vartijoita odottaa likainen kosto. Hienoa tarinan kerrontaa, ja mahtava näyttelijäkaarti. Mm. Robert DeNiro, Dustin Hoffman, Brad Pitt, Kevin Bacon jne..

----------


## Nak

Taas telkkarista varma klassikko.
 Hot shots! - kaikkien elokuvien äiti. 5/5 
Varmaa puujalka-huumoria, ei pysty nauramatta katsomaan  :Wink:

----------


## Nak

Iron Sky 5/5
Natsit ovat 2. Maailmansodan jälkeen lähteneet kuuhun, kuun pimeälle puolelle ja vuonna 2018 palaavat maahan "invaasion" merkeissä. Samaan aikaan amerikkalaiset lähettävät ensimmäisen mustan miehen kuuhun, osana presidentin vaalikampanjaa.

Elokuvassa pannaan halvalla kaikkea, mitä voi kuvitella. Parhaat naurut vähään aikaan. Lisäksi kässäri ja ohjaus on suomalaisten työtä

----------


## Nak

> Taas telkkarista varma klassikko.
>  Hot shots! - kaikkien elokuvien äiti. 5/5 
> Varmaa puujalka-huumoria, ei pysty nauramatta katsomaan


Tänään klassikon klassikko jatko-osa
Hot shots! 2 - kaikkien jatko-osien äiti 4/5
Osa vitseistä on jo naurettu kylläkin ensimmäisessä osassa, mutta tässä onneksi on eri tarina. Charlie Sheen on melkeinpä uskottavampi Rambo, kun Stallone  :Wink: 

Hannu ja Kerttu - Noitajahti 4/5
Yleensä en pidä fantasia tai scifi tyyppisistä elokuvista, mutta tämä kyllä vakuutti. 
Elokuva sijoittuu alkuperäisen sadun jälkeiseen aikaan, kun Hannu ja Kerttu ovat aikuistuneet. Tosin myös sadun loppua on muutettu ratkaisevasti.

----------


## Nak

Nightmare - Painajainen merellä 2/5

Huhhuh, mitä soijaa  :Very Happy:  Tätä taidettiin markkinoida kauhuelokuvana, mutta itse kallistuisin löyhästi trillerin/komedian puolelle. Muutamissa kohdissa voi vähän naurahtaa.. Elokuva toimisi varmasti paremmin kun olisi unohdettu kytkös Salkkareihin. Ainoat pisteet Joonatanin roolista

----------


## 339-DF

> Nightmare - Painajainen merellä 2/5


Älä nyt, se leffahan on ihan paras! Kävin oikein teatterissa katsomassa sen kaverin kanssa. Ihan kohderyhmään ei taidettu kuulua muusta yleisöstä päätellen, mutta kyllä siitä hyvät naurut sai!

----------


## Nak

> Älä nyt, se leffahan on ihan paras! Kävin oikein teatterissa katsomassa sen kaverin kanssa. Ihan kohderyhmään ei taidettu kuulua muusta yleisöstä päätellen, mutta kyllä siitä hyvät naurut sai!


Tulevana kesänä elokuva saa jatko-osan  :Very Happy: 
http://www.mtv.fi/ohjelmat.shtml/kot...e-paljastukset

----------


## bussifriikki

Last Vegas

Ihan hauska_hko_ leffa, ja vaikka se tarjosikin muutaman naurun, oli tarina melko geneerinen. Huippunäyttelijäkaartin ansiosta tämä elokuva kuitenkin toimi ja oli viihdyttävä alusta loppuun.

3,5/5

----------


## bussifriikki

Vangitut

Raju ja realistinen trilleri. Hyvin kirjoitettu ja näytelty.
5/5

----------


## bussifriikki

Jäähyväiset presidentille

Hyvä kotimainen trilleri. Ja kaupunkikuvassa näkyi TKL:n vanhoja Ajokkeja, joten plussaa siitä  :Very Happy:

----------


## Compact

> Jäähyväiset presidentille
> 
> Hyvä kotimainen trilleri. Ja kaupunkikuvassa näkyi TKL:n vanhoja Ajokkeja, joten plussaa siitä


Oikein hyvä leffa munkin mielestä! Kyllä Kassila osaa...

----------


## Nak

Sakaali 4+/5

Hyvä toimintapätkä. Bruce Willis toimii palkkamurhaajana, joka saa Venäjältä aika ison keikan. Hänen jäljilleen päästään ja kaikki menevät viime hetkellä pieleen. Muita näyttelijöitä mm. Richard Gere ja Jack Black. Plussa alun Suomessa kuvatuista kohtauksista  :Wink:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Sakaali 4+/5
> 
> Hyvä toimintapätkä. Bruce Willis toimii palkkamurhaajana, joka saa Venäjältä aika ison keikan. Hänen jäljilleen päästään ja kaikki menevät viime hetkellä pieleen. Muita näyttelijöitä mm. Richard Gere ja Jack Black. Plussa alun Suomessa kuvatuista kohtauksista


Samaa mieltä, hyvä trilleri. Sidney Poitier tekee myös hyvän roolisuorituksen.

----------


## bussifriikki

*Non-Stop*
5+/5

Huippuhyvä trilleri joka pitää jännityksen yllä loppuun asti. Kahtokaa ihmeessä.

----------


## bussifriikki

Gone Girl

Todella taitavasti kirjoitettu elokuva, jonka nerokkaat juonenkäänteet ovat huippuluokkaa. Fincherin ohjaus ja kuvaus tekevät filmistä myös visuaalisesti äärimmäisen tyylikkään kokonaisuuden. Eritoten Tyler Perryn roolisuoritus ylitti odotukseni.

5- / 5

----------


## vaajy

Transformers 1, oli 2,49 Google Playssa alennuksessa.

Minusta hyvä elokuva jos tykkää toiminnasta, muuta annettavaa ei kaiketi ole. Lisäksi olen kuullut, että kolmannesta alkaen olisi mennyt taso huonommaksi.

On ehkä panostettu eniten efekteihin ja tuollaiseen, aavistuksen liian pitkä yhdeltä istumalta katsottavaksi.

Aion kuitenkin katsoa vielä ainakin toisen ja kolmannen, kun ovat sopivasti nekin tarjouksessa.

En siis harrasta Netflixiä, tai torrentteja, jos niitä siellä ylipäätään on.

----------


## LimoSWN

juuri äsken töllöttimestä katsottuna Avaruusboltsit Kriitikot haukkuivat, kansa tykkäsi. 4,5 / 5. 

Toinen jonka katsoin jo toistamiseen oli Imperium ( nuori analyytikko päätyy peitetehtäviin tiettyä aatetta ihannoivaksi henkilöksi, ennen pelotti, nyt on pilotti ja kalju ) 4,5 / 5.

----------

